# Here She is, I Am Proud to Present My Nighthawk Custom Talon Bob-Rail



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

No, that's not a typo. My Nighthawk is a bobtailed, railed, 5" 1911.

Start with your basic Talon, add a Recon frame, bobtail it, add chainlink texture, cover it in hard chrome, add an ambi safety (For IDPA and yes...it's a Kimber ambi safety, the guys at NHC like them) have the barrel crowned and hard chromed while they are at it along with all the other small parts, have the slide cut for Heinie Straight 8 Ledge sights with the .156" rear notch and have the rear of the slide serrated to match the sights, then sent out for "Diamond Black (Ion Bonde DLC) and you get this:









_Nighthawk Custom Talon+_









_Yeah, that's me._

Here's some close ups of the gun as I'm pretty sure no one wants to see more pictures of me.









_VZ G10 Black Cherry 320s with the NHC logo._









_Chain Link Front Strap_









Chain Link Mains Spring Housing (MSH) to Match









Serrated Rear of Slide and Heinie Straight 8 Ledge Rear Sight









Crowned Muzzle Flush with Bushing, note the GI Plug

Overall I am very pleased with how this gun came out. The original grips were Cocobolo, I special ordered the VZs last week anticipating it's arrival and I think they look very good on the gun. Just a hint of color without being too bright. Should have some range time this weekend and will post updates.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I do believe that's the finest looking "for real-world use" 1911-style weapon I've ever laid eyes on. As a Glock Guy, I don't get too excited about how my guns look (or autoloading handguns in general), but that is darned attractive while still being functional in every way I can see. A rare combination of form _and_ function in this day and age.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow.. purdy pistol! How do you like the bobtail from a recoil management standpoint? Seems like it'd reduce the grip area a bit and affect stability, but that's only from my experience with birdshead SA .45's

Somehow, I always figured you for an older guy. Wise for you age I guess. :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - that is really nice looking!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Perfection! I think every Marine should have one of those. Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

That gun is a thing of beauty!

It is impressive on so many levels. There is detail in every detail.

I cant tell you how much I like it.

RCG


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

That is one nice looking gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking outfit that should serve you well. :smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I do believe that's the finest looking "for real-world use" 1911-style weapon I've ever laid eyes on. As a Glock Guy, I don't get too excited about how my guns look (or autoloading handguns in general), but that is d*arned attractive while still being functional in every way I can see. A rare combination of form and* function in this day and age.


That was the goal in putting it together, I think it came out wonderfully.



zhurdan said:


> Wow.. purdy pistol! How do you like the bobtail from a recoil management standpoint? Seems like it'd reduce the grip area a bit and affect stability, but that's only from my experience with birdshead SA .45's
> 
> Somehow, I always figured you for an older guy. Wise for you age I guess. :mrgreen:


Thanks for that, I'm a good student and a quick learner when it comes to guns.

As for the grip, the "tail" rests right on the meaty portion of my palm and it just kind of nestles in. Shooting two handed there was almost no muzzle rise and it is quite comfortable to shoot. I wasn't so sure about the bobtail initially but my wife's Wilson has it and I ended up liking it. It definitely works as advertised regarding increased concealability.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

You should be proud. Thats one fine looking pistol...congrats.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sweet!! That's a keeper.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

So as Johnny Cash said:"I took it out one piece at a time".Nice.


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice shooter!

Let us know how she runs...

Get that thing dirty, quick! :smt068


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

Great looking Pistol...


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn that is a nice sidearm! Nighthawk is on my shortlist, after my LB and EB are paid.


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

I disagree. It does not look nice. It looks defective. You should send it to me immediately for long term testing. :mrgreen:

Congrats, beautiful!


----------

